# CONSTRASTES EN SAN ISIDRO - LIMA (by LEDPER)



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Mis respetos, que buen thread!! Tienes razon, se han hecho muchos threads de San Isidro, pero ninguno visto desde tu lente. Bueno shots y los angulos espectaculares. Gracias por compartir tus fotos en el foro Ledper, esperamos ver mas!


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Gracias de nuevo

Saludos

Ledper


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Excelentes fotos!!  felicitaciones!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

excelentes tomas ledper!! :applause: 

queremos ver más fotos


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Lucuma said:


> excelentes tomas ledper!! :applause:
> 
> queremos ver más fotos


Hola lucuma que fue de tu vida ???


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

LedPer said:


> Hola lucuma que fue de tu vida ???


aquí viendo tu tema, tus fotos son excelentes!! qué bueno que las pusiste!! por fin!!:cheers:


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que hermoso cielo!!  gracias por estas nuevas fotos


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

AQUI SE VE COMO CONSTRUYEN UN NUEVO EN SAN ISIDRO QUE IRA MEJORANDO EL SKYLINE DE LA CIUDAD


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! Excelentes todas las fotos! Felicitaciones! y bienvenido al foro!


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Excelentes pics merecen estar en el foro internacional... muestran a Lima muy fresca saludos y felicitaciones


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

que buen thread, uno de los mejores de los ultimos tiempos


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Excelentes tomas... que bueno que cada vez mas aparezcan talentosos foristas, concuerdo que este thread es de exportacion


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Y como se hace para pasarlo al foro internacional ?


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

LedPer said:


>


no tengo palabras para describir tus fotos me has dejado con la boca abierta!!! Has logrado mostrar San Isidro en una forma unica felicidades. 

^^Me encanta esta foto de la via expresa


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

gonzalo12345 said:


> no tengo palabras para describir tus fotos me has dejado con la boca abierta!!! Has logrado mostrar San Isidro en una forma unica felicidades.
> 
> ^^Me encanta esta foto de la via expresa



gracias saludos 

espero poder tomar mas y mejores fotos


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

¡¡Tremenda manera de estrenarse LedPer!!

Las fotos muestran ángulos particulares, casi como estar en el lugar y el momento en el que las tomabas.

Lima es una ciudad plétorica de arquitectura, tienes una buena cámara, y tus tomas son geniales; por ley , debería encontrarme con threads repletos de tus fotos, en mis próximas visitas al Foro.


Saludos desde Venezuela.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Exelentes fotos deberas muy muy buenas.. sige con esos increibles aportes y muchas de las fotos estan para concurso


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Led PEr Wau ke buen thread :banana: Estan rebuenas las fotos  Toda una revelacion tu thread :banana:


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Muchas gracias de nuevo a todos ...

saludos

LedPer


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ ..no, mas bien gracias a ti por tu contribución..


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

TE PASASTE LEDPER, FABULOSAS TUS FOTOS. ME GUSTÓ VER LA FOTO DE LA IGLESIA DE MI COLEGIO, PERO TE FALTÓ TOMAR LA FOTO AL COLEGIO.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Lia_01 said:


> TE PASASTE LEDPER, FABULOSAS TUS FOTOS. ME GUSTÓ VER LA FOTO DE LA IGLESIA DE MI COLEGIO, PERO TE FALTÓ TOMAR LA FOTO AL COLEGIO.



Antes que nada gracias Lia por tu palabras, he notado por tus temas que eres todo un personaje, una de las megastar de los Incascrapers...

Bueno ahora solo tome la iglesia porque realmente me encanto el cristo crucificado como resaltaba entre el amarillo pastel de las torres y el contraste con el cielo totalmente azul ...

a decir verdad lo que me mas me llamo la atencion

Pero procurare tomar una foto del colegio para la proxima


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

*Felicitaciones Ledper*

Es increible cómo has podido mostrar un panorama renovado de S.I., con nuevos enfoques, nuevos ángulos, de una zona que ya ha sido mostrada por otros buenos foristas, pero que tu has sabido sacarle el jugo.


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

:master::master::master::bow::bow::bow: Muy buenas las fotos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cada foto es una experiencia :colgate: Salu2 Ledper


----------



## erikzito (Jun 28, 2007)

*Bravo*

Tus fotos me han encantado!, estan todas geniales, felicitaciones. Yo bueno... extraño mi celular con cámara (el que ahora tengo es una basura xD)


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Gracias de nuevo por sus amables comentarios

confio en que pueda reunir fotografias de otros lugares de Lima ...

y luego con ayuda de ustedes poder seleccionar las mejores fotos para luego abrir un tema general con las fotos de varias zonas de lima en el foro internacional ...

Espero contar con buen criterio y apoyo para la seleccion de las mejores fotos de Lima en el foro internacional.

Saludos

LedPer


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

gracias de nuevo


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

muy buenas fotos ledper.. rompistes con las clasicas vistas de san isidro ,, he inyectaste tu originalidad, tu sello propio.
esta bonito san isidro,, lo q me doy cuenta de nuestros parques,, es q no hacemos mucho "landscaping" .. en los parques , combinamos demasiadas especies arboreas y arbustivas o no usamos los apropiados,,,los platanales tambien no se ven bien en areas urbanas.


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

NUEVAS FOTITOS DE SAN ISIDRO


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

AV JAVIER PRADO OESTE


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

El Meliá!!! Y el Paseo de las Banderas.
Qué recuerdos, y pensar que hasta hece unos meses pasaba a diario por allí. Lo que más me gustaba era a los turistas mirando por las ventanas el trásito sin parangón de esta ciudad.
Gracias por tus fotos; son muy buenas en realidad. 


(por otro lado, impresiona cómo los cables persisten incluso frente a un hotel de 5 estrellas)


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ "Contrastes en San Isidro" ... un hotel 5 estrellas de una cadena internacional frente al espantoso e informal transporte público limeño.

En una de las tantas roturas de pavimento que se han hecho en Pershing ¿no pudieron enterrar el cableado?????????????? :nuts:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy interesante el tema y para varias de LEDPER  de verdad que tus temas son muy interesantes. Felicitaciones! :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

q bello mi San Isidro...... pajas las fotos Ledper... te estaré ayudando..


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

incribles las fotos... debras muy buenas!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿Con qué frecuencia se lavará esas banderas? En Somos un señor dijo que están muy cochinas.


----------

